# Keeping Blue Tiger Shrimp, Advice Please?



## Emyr (26 Jan 2012)

Hello. 

Im after some advice in keeping blue tiger shrimp. What substrate, water parameters, feeding etc? I want to keep them in a very low tech Do!aqua Cube Glass 31 x 18 x 24 Mini S. 

Could anyone that has experience keeping these could share their general knowledge on them. Thanks.


----------



## Dincho (27 Jan 2012)

I have kept Blue Tigers, still have a few. The problem i had was finding a decent substrate for Tigers, all shrimp substrates tend to make the water more acidic where as Tigers need it slightly alkaline. I used a lot of Tiger specific products to get the parameters right but i got sick of doing it to be honest. Your best bet would be to use Fluval Stratum, its meant to buffer the water below ph7 but i doesn't, it cr*p. It keeps the water pretty much neutral so you could use that and add a bit of ph booster to make it slightly more alkaline.


----------



## Emyr (27 Jan 2012)

So they should be kept at around 7. I could either use the Fluval Stratum substrate or maybe even just plain sand as I am planning on using pure RO water anyway.


----------



## jimmy james (27 Jan 2012)

I have 5 OEBT which I have had for 3 months now and 1 female is berried. I have a 20litre arcadia arc tank with external filter 300 lph out put via spray bar.Lighting is by a 9w compact that came with the tank.It has been setup for 2 years, substrate is tropica plant substrate capped with 1.5" of sand. It's heavily planted with fissidens fontanus, microsorum pteropus both growing on mopani wood, blyxa japonica, pogostemon helfri and hydrocotyle sp.japan. Water parameters are temp 23/24°c, Ph 7, Kh 5 and Gh 5, amonia, nitrite and nitrate 0. I change 35% of water weekly which is RO water with minerals and TN+. I have had better a success rate with them than my CRS.

BTW where are you getting your stock from?


----------



## Emyr (27 Jan 2012)

Thanks for the inputs. It seems that they are relatively straight forward to keep. I will probably be getting them from beeshrimp online when they have them in stock or my local LFS can order them in as well.

Do you think using plain sand would be ok with them then? Providing I use RO water.


----------



## jimmy james (27 Jan 2012)

I got mine from there,great quality and service, although I think he's out of those for while. I got the plain unipac sand from my LFS and GH booster from beeshrimp. I use RO with jbl aquadur to raise the ph, gh booster and TN+. This gives me ph 7, gh 4 and kh2 and a tds of 120. Good luck.


----------

